# AKC Pedigree Search



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

Any way to search with his AKC Numbers?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can order a pedigree from AKC.


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

Think its worth it? I mean I could find something cool.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pretty sure only You can decide if it's worth it to you.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

What are you looking for? His ancestors? What is his name?

The AKC has a dog lookup, but all it gives is the dog's registered name, registration number, colour and date of birth. You must have the name or reg. # in order to do a search.

Try searching his kennel name. Go to the PDB, select 'Pedigree Search' and enter the kennel name. That will give you a list of all the dog in the database with that same name. 

Most breeders give litters of pups names starting with the same letter of the alphabet. So, if your dog is named 'Buster vom XYZ' kennel, and you see a 'Bonnie' vom XYZ Kennel, check her birthdate to see if it matches your dog's. If it does, you have likely found a littermate. Check her registration number too. It should differ from your dog's number by only a few digits if they are indeed littermates.

Also, please remember PDB is NOT an official registry. It is entered and maintained by dog owners plus a very small group of dedicated volunteers. It has no affiliation with any kennel club.

If your dog is from working lines, his parents may be entered on the Working Dog database.

The kennel name may also turn up links to your dog's kennel of origin, or other kennels who own dogs from that kennel, and you can e-mail those kennels and ask them if they have any information.

However, if your dog is from a backyard breeder, you are likely out of luck, unless the breeder can show you the parents'pedigrees. (I would have asked to see those before I bought the pup.)


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

Not as bad as I expect, A lot of black/sable until you get to the dams side her father had sable bi color and black and tan, but the mothers side was all white? I did use the pedigree search and found some schh3, police K9, and some other champion. Maybe I can work on getting his pedigree online for future people.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Quite common for BYB to mix the lines like that. Not that white GSDs are bad dogs, but crossing different lines gives mixed results, and is usually only done by breeders who don't have a goal in mind except producing pets to sell. They certainly aren't thinking about bettering the breed.


----------



## Levi T (Oct 10, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> Quite common for BYB to mix the lines like that. Not that white GSDs are bad dogs, but crossing different lines gives mixed results, and is usually only done by breeders who don't have a goal in mind except producing pets to sell. They certainly aren't thinking about bettering the breed.


Thats the thing everything else seems pretty normal he has about a 70/20 split of show and working line it seems like, but then this one branch of breeding white shepherds just dipped off into a normal black and tan? the whole 2nd-5th gen is white on his mothers-mothers side.


----------

